# Prosit Neujahr!



## Heiko (1 Januar 2006)

Wir wünschen allen Lesern, Mitdiskutierern, Lästerern, Unstützern, Freunden und Feinden ein gutes neues Jahr 2006!


----------



## Avor (1 Januar 2006)

Auch Euch ein gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2006!  :bussi: 



wünscht Avor


----------



## Sven Udo (1 Januar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wünschen allen Lesern, Mitdiskutierern, Lästerern, Unstützern, Freunden und Feinden ein gutes neues Jahr 2006!



Heiko, dem kann man sich nur anschließen! 
Also auf ein neues Jahr' 06, mit allen Höhen und Tiefen!


----------



## rolf76 (1 Januar 2006)

Auch ich wünsche Heiko, Sascha und allen Aktiven des Forums ein gelungenes Jahr 2006 im Dienste des Verbrauchers und zum fortgesetzten Ärger der Abzocker!

_EDIT: Bilder wegen Zeitablaufs gelöscht_


----------



## advisor (1 Januar 2006)

Auch von mir ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2006.


----------

